# Keeping bucks close to each other?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Will bucks react negatively if they're close in proximity to each other? Like, if their cages are next to each other. Is it better to keep them apart if possible, or does it not matter?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

mine seem fine next to each other, not close enough to touch though!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never had any trouble with having my buck boxes next to each other. But I would make sure they cannot reach through bars to each other. Just as a precaution.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It'ds only a problem if they have open space, like bars or air holes, and the material the container/tank is made ot of isn't tough. I have some lovely reptile shallow plastic tanks that divide into four sections. They are OK for brief periods, like during transport, but the tough plastic dividers have air holes, and if the mousies can get their incisors to fit over the edge, they will chew right through it or die trying, or die fighting, more like, when they do get through.

Solid barriers like you have with plexiglass or plastic tanks are sufficient. They don't seem to recognize another mouse unless they can get a major sniff from up close.

Some meeces chew metal chronically, that's another problem, though.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as others have said as long as they cant touch each other your fine. The units they use at work where they have 2 sliding doors there is a tiny gap and they can sniff each other, when i had a buck in each one they would sniff each other then try to slap each others noses. :roll: so i just swapped one with something else.

My current breeding bucks live one above the other and they sem nicely chilled out.


----------

